# What does the name "Mako" mean?



## LanEvO321 (Mar 21, 2010)

Does the "Mako" in the name Orient Mako refer to the Mako shark? Or is "Mako" actually a Japanese word meaning something else...? =P


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

LanEvO321 said:


> Does the "Mako" in the name Orient Mako refer to the Mako shark? Or is "Mako" actually a Japanese word meaning something else...? =P


Sounds like a beautiful girl's name for me :-d


----------



## Caseiko (Oct 22, 2009)

Noob Question...:-d
Which is Mako? cem6500 or cem7500? Or both is consider Mako...?:-s

and subjective questions..

Which cem6500 is a looker..? blue dial? black dial? or pepsi bezel blue dial?


----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

I always thought it referred to the shark...


----------



## jefnando (Feb 19, 2010)

LanEvO321 said:


> Does the "Mako" in the name Orient Mako refer to the Mako shark? Or is "Mako" actually a Japanese word meaning something else...? =P


read it somewhere that it refers to a type of shark. Someone from new zealand actually named it that and the name somehow caught on... He was actually referring to the 2 dolphins(of which he thought were sharks) that can be seen on the mako silicone strap.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Here's the "makos" (as posted above, more like dolphins...) on the rubber strap version.


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

i thought it refers to a name of such precious stone or gems. :roll:


----------



## Silent Speaker (Jan 17, 2009)

Better if they _were_ sharks.

Mako's > Dolphins (silly, irritating, nonsense animal - what are they called? the "Bastards of the ocean"?)


----------



## mjbernier (Sep 30, 2007)

Caseiko said:


> Noob Question...:-d
> Which is Mako? cem6500 or cem7500? Or both is consider Mako...?:-s
> 
> and subjective questions..
> ...


The CEM6500 series is the "original" Mako. Orient likes to call the CEM7500 series the "Big Mako" or "Mako II" because it's the same look in a larger case, but some forum members have tagged the CEM7500 as the "Hogrider" (see separate thread for details about that name).

As for looks, they all look good, but a lot of us really gush over the blue dial (CEM65002D) because of its luminescence in sunlight. Others talk a lot about the yellow dial (CEM65001Y, I think) because it's a bit more rare than the other colors.

Mike


----------



## Caseiko (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Demokritos (Apr 21, 2007)

that is a true mako


----------

